# WEBCAM MSN Mac + PC YES, it works !!!



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

I just tried the latest release of AMSN and yes, I was able to videochat , though no audio yet, with a friend on MSN on his PC.

it's still a beta release and feels a bit slow, but works great....especially when not behind a firewall.


for more info, check here
http://forums.cocoaforge.com/viewto...&start=0&sid=2b1d05f24276a7507c7692e6d34cd00c


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

*Clarify...*



Willy Z said:


> ...no audio...a bit slow...works great....


Am I missing something?


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

nope, it's just that it does what is says it does and does it well.

not buggy and useless or a geeky thing where you have to configure everything, just a MSN close that actually work better than the original one.

yes i do find it a bit slow compare to Adium or even iChat but if i can afford to waist 2 sec here and there and have video instead....it's worth the lag.
and no, so far, no audio, but I use skype to talk anyways and that's the way most people do, even on PC.


----------

